# Trying to identify Air Rifle



## Instl (Oct 12, 2009)

My father-in-law passed away and I am trying identify what type of air rifle I now have. The only markings on it are on the top of the barrel by the safety lever. It says Maxi-Power Made in China. There is a lever at the end of the stock which lets you cock the barrel and load it. I belive it shoots .177 but am not sure. The stock is wood, maple I believe, and it has a dial in sight.Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

A quick web search gave me this...

...*Air Gun Inc - Air Rifle Chinese Maxi Power .22cal 420FPS w/Pellets,Dispenser,Targets
Model: MAF1021BS
See more items by Air Gun Inc or view other Air Guns.

Your Price: $42.49 
Shipping: Click to Calculate

Availability: No longer available.*


----------



## Instl (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I guess I wasn't looking in the right places. I appreciate the help.


----------

